# Mess cats and collars



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I tidied and vacuumed this morning then ran to the grocery store for ONE thing. I was gone all of 15-20 minutes. This is how the dining room and living room looked when I got home..

The shpping bags WERE all tucked into the blue one and hanging on the entry closet door. The red and yellow cat 'house' WAS popped open and sitting (he was playing in it when I left) in the middle of the room.

The toys WERE all tidy in their baskets and that poor white Christmas bear WAS in the spare bedroom on the armchair. The paperbag and the glue gun are a mystery. The glue gone was in the desk drawer.... the drawer was closed when I got home. The paperbag was tucked behind the trash can to be recycled. Oh and that TOOTHBRUSH under the table by the table leg... yeah, that was my current toothbrush. It was in the bathroom drawer which was wide open and stuff shoveled out of it.




oh and their collars came on Monday. The pictures were to get a good picture of the collar not the cat so... yeah.



She glues a matching little rhinestone on each buckle. I chose the bell for Neelix so the others would hear him prepping for the attack.


Book got the paw charm. I love how it looks against his black fur!


Mow didn't get a collar, I think I will buy him an emerald green one exactly like the other boys collars. I think it'll look lovely against his fur. But, since no post is complete without a picture of MowMow I took one.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

@@ Wow.. that's so WOW! That is a lot to get done in the time you were out. I'm impressed!

The collars are lovely. I have been thinking of getting Jack and Archie one.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Were they practicing for a "Rumble in the Bronx"?!!
Gives a whole new meaning to 'Cat Burglars'!!
Emerald collar would look AWESOME on MowMow!!


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

Mungojerrie and Rumpleteazer?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Gorgeous collars! You are right, the colors and stones do set their fur off nicely! Neelix is getting SO big!!....and look how innocent Mow looks curled up like that!

I have given up on tidy around here with Coco and Polly constantly into stuff! I vacuum and figure that's GE - good enough until next week no matter what the mess is. As long as I know it's clean I don't care what the untidiness is like!!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Those are just beautiful photos of your bunch. 
I love that Mow. I'll bet he wasn't involved, it was those youngsters.


----------



## mekg4435 (Dec 13, 2014)

What a rumpus! Sometimes I wish that I had a nanny-cat-cam, just to figure out how they do this stuff. I picture them sitting around, doing some catnip, throwing back shots of milk, and planning...planning...


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

I love those collars! And that pic of the Mow all curled up looks soooo adorable - he's such a gorgeous cat. But the mess - Wow - you have got some talented cats there lol.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

isn't it obvious? Neelix wanted to do some crafts! .. looking to make some improvements to the "cat house" I would suspect!
The toys were just a mild distraction while he was gathering his supplies.

Book was the obvious supervisor and MowMow didn't wanna know, he wasn't having any of it.

If you had been gone a few minutes longer you could have come home to a complete makeover! How exciting! (chuckling)

... as always MowMow's fur colour is GORGEOUS!! He looks so calm and peaceful all tucked up in a ball.
Book, and Neelix are cute as ever and their collars are lovely.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I keep getting an image of Mow Mow standing by a clock and going ready steady go and then timing the other two for how much chaos they can achieve in a set time.
Love the new collars and as always the very handsome Mow Mow


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks all, I'm biased but I spend lots of time telling Mow what a beautiful perfect angel he is.

The image would be Neelix tearing around like a little tornado.
Book watching wide eyed from the back of the couch yelling ,"she's gonna be SO mad at you!"
MowMow either laying with his back to them pointedly ignoring them OR facing them with a face like he sucked a lemon saying "life was so much better when I was an only cat.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Gorgeous collars and gorgeous cats!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG!! It's like he was lying in wait for you to leave LOL! I'm assuming the culprit was Neelix, but getting out the glue gun and then closing the drawer (the neatest messy cat ever...) must have required a partner in crime.   Did they give you Innocent Face when you got back? 

MowMow is adorable. I love when kitties sleep curled up like that.


----------

